# Sam Dalembert



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Has become a terrible basketball player. I used to think that as his game matured, he'd become a real defensive presence. Instead, he's become worse. He's literally bad at everything on the court except shot blocking, and he's become a foul machine lately. I think he wants to be traded.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Who would take him?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Could try Portland. With Oden and Przybilla out for the year they are depleted at C.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Does every player on Philly's roster have a vastly overvalued salary?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

if we could get batum or Blayless here for that Sam Dalemgarbage. Im all for it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So far in 7 games in January, this is what Dalembert is averaging:

12.4 PPG, 13.0 RPG, 2.7 BPG, 75% FG, 90% FT.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He's obviously responding to my criticism.


----------

